# LeChamp SL Ti headset issue...



## usn.mustanger (May 30, 2012)

I have a 2012 LeChamp SL Ti that the headset keep loosening up on. It's not terrible--just a very small but noticeable bit of play develops over the course of a few weeks. Where I ride, there are many short stretches of not-so-great roads. Is it normal for this kind of riding to loosen the headset over the course of just a few weeks (where I average ~50-60 miles/week)? I mean, it's not all roads that I ride on that are rough, just a few short bits, so I wouldn't think the headset should loosen up over so short a time.
FWIW, it's an FSA IS-2 headset.
TIA!


----------



## paulfeng (Jun 10, 2011)

Funny, I just noticed that my headset was a tick loose this morning after months with no issue.

Last time I dialed in a little more preload, and tighten the bolts on the stem perhaps a bit beyond the torque spec. I think it may previously have loosened more quickly if I only *just* had enough preload, and only tightened to spec (with a Ritchey TorqKey).


----------

